# Brrr.. its cold and snowy outside.. lets go sledding.. not what you think.



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

So I'm sure most of you have heard of miter sleds and even planer sleds. I borrowed heavily from the planer sled idea and produced a sanding sled that in all actuality could function as a planning sled. I had 50 small blocks about 3/4" x 1" by 1 3/4". The problem was I cut them out on the table saw at different times and of course my fence was off by as much as 1/16 as a previous cut. What I should have done was run the sticks through the drum sander prior to cutting them down to size but nooooo.. I (at the time) wasn't looking for perfection and figured that 1/16" wasn't noticeable to the eye but try and make tenons all the same size utilizing different thickness's of wood. Aint gonna happen. So rather than scrap the blocks, I placed them on a scrap sheet of MDF and hot glued and screwed some MDF strips around the perimeter that totally encase and stabilize the blocks to prevent them from moving both in the drum sander and under the palm sander. It worked like a champ and I now have 50 equally dimensioned blocks all the same size. Lesson learned..


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

What was the mother of invention….

Smart solution.


----------

